# Amiibo cards are tripling in price :(



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

I ordered 4 brand new packs of amiibo cards a few weeks ago and was very happy with them.
I really wanted more soon after but was worried about the possible COVID-19 delays but wanted to treat myself to something nice amongst all this chaos... but  when I checked the same order today it has TRIPLED in price.
Looks like I'll just need to go hunting for my Zucker boy through island tours.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

They were well on the rise prior to the release of the game. I got in early enough to get the one card I wanted, and make some money.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 10, 2020)

Buy homemade(fake) ones or print your own. Don't give in to scalpers. Unless you plan to buy new cards from a store I don't see any moral argument against this.


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Apr 10, 2020)

Not to mention the prices for single cards.  I'm waiting to see a single Kabuki card that I could find in any given pack I buy at the store sell for three times as much as a first generation holofoil Charizard.  I'm at the point where I'm ready to give up on dream villagers just to save my wallet.


----------



## FelixFraldarius (Apr 10, 2020)

They just re-released the cards in Japan, if you don't mind Japanese card look on Nintendo Japan and order there.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

+1 for homemade cards. There are even etsy shops that make them for you. Don’t give the scalpers money! 

Charging $80-90 for one card is NOT okay.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Buy homemade(fake) ones or print your own. Don't give in to scalpers. Unless you plan to buy new cards from a store I don't see any moral argument against this.


I've ordered a bunch off of etsy but they never got to me (not sure if it's because of any delays or if they're just lost), which is why I wanted to go with Amazon to be safe. How do you make your own anyway? I need one for Zucker.


----------



## mayor.lauren (Apr 10, 2020)

alitwick said:


> +1 for homemade cards. There are even etsy shops that make them for you. Don’t give the scalpers money!
> 
> Charging $80-90 for one card is NOT okay.


How do homemade cards work? Are you still able to scan them in?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

alitwick said:


> +1 for homemade cards. There are even etsy shops that make them for you. Don’t give the scalpers money!
> 
> Charging $80-90 for one card is NOT okay.


I ordered a bunch of the fake ones but they never got to me - not sure if it's because they use a cheap shipping service (shipping for free) or if they got all because of all the chaos. 
I do enjoy collecting the originals but I really badly need Zucker. My Island just doesn't feel the same without him but I'm worried about partaking in adoptions at the moment (plus I don't have 200+ NMT's to spare).


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 10, 2020)

I bought some homemade stickers off Etsy for a few villagers and they were like $2.50 each. Wish I would have bought more so I could rotate my villagers more but the shop I used isn’t taking orders anymore.

just search Etsy and see if other sellers are making them still!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 10, 2020)

I second making your own or buying premade homemade ones. Don't ask me how, because I won't discuss it openly here.


----------



## Spunki (Apr 10, 2020)

I think it depends on the Card. I don’t buy random packs, but did look for Single Cards for my Collection.

Like some are super cheap, because People don’t ask a lot for those Villagers, but if I would ever want Marshal, Erik or Whitney, oh boy...

I even had to pay a certain amount for Kidd and Static. And Rod was always sold out, even if it was one of the cheapest cards I purchased (Even if i was lucky to get one Copy). It’s just silly.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

mayor.lauren said:


> How do homemade cards work? Are you still able to scan them in?


Every card and every Amiibo has its own NFC tag attached to it. There’s a database of NFC tags for all Amiibos out there. All that needs to be done is to print the tag associated with the card you want and scan it with your Switch.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 10, 2020)

I make my own ever since real stores stopped selling them. I print them on stock paper front and back so they look fairly good next to my real ones in my binder. Costs me about 41 cents a card for the printing plus NTAG215 sticker. No way would I pay these inflated prices.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

Sadly, I can't get my hands on all this equipment.
I wish they could just printed on normal paper. lol.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

i too support homemade or fake ones, i don't care anymore... it's nintendo's fault anyway for NOT releasing them or making them more available. why would we give the scalpers money lol


----------



## Renkindle (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been considering making my own NFC tags (they are very cheap to buy in bulk, just make extra sure the ones you're getting are amiibo compatible) - I did see somebody on Etsy who was making NFC villager amiibo keychains with custom art, but they're doing a shop refresh right now.


----------



## CrankyPirate (Apr 10, 2020)

I feel you guys, I only miss Marina from my dream team and her amiibo is going for 30-50£ which is outrageous..


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Buy homemade(fake) ones or print your own. Don't give in to scalpers. Unless you plan to buy new cards from a store I don't see any moral argument against this.


You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.

I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 10, 2020)

What's funny is that I order a Mathilda card for like 6 dollars (I also paid extra to get it to my house faster, the total was like 14 USD) and the next day, the price went down to 1 cent, but you had to pay for shipping


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

I just checked Etsy and many of them seem sold out (I think because of the high demand).
Also, one of my orders was apparently delivered but I never even got it.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yea its unfortunate because I checked amazon a couple of days before they released the game and the amiibo cards were pretty cheap and than the prices skyrocketed when the game came out and I'm not paying like 70$ just for 24 cards!


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

yeah i got in while i could the first week the game released and bought kiki for like 10 usd, octavian for like 5, etc. its crazy to go online and see their prices now. very happy my friend gave me coco's card free..... her card is insane rn as well


----------



## geetry (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.
> 
> I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


Sure, but what you're failing to realize is that it's purely Nintendo's fault for not widely distributing the amiibo cards more, even after literally pushing their usage so hard. There's only a certain amount of real cards in the world, they're definitely not as common as the NPC amiibo figurines that they sell at Gamestop. So people make homemade cards because we have the at-home technology to do so. Not our fault Nintendo dropped the ball on such amazing products.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

Well, I was going for the blind packs. I'm always a bit worried getting used amiibos in case they're faulty.
Their prices still went up.
But the prices of some individual villagers are like 100 USD + - sorry but that's just insane.
Are people actually buying those?


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.
> 
> I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


Sorry but I'm not buying an "Authentic" Ankha card for 80-90$ that's really outrageous I might as well buy a fake one instead and save almost all that money


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.
> 
> I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


meh, dont blame the consumer who is unable to pay a _ridiculous_ price of $40-90 for a card when they can pay $5 to get the same thing, function wise.
im not much for "stealing" but im also not much for defending gigantic corporations who have more than enough resources to issue more cards (that they push so dang hard) and give their gigantic consumer base a more affordable and accessible way of getting them, but refuse to do so. but that's just me.
these homemade cards don't circulate because the consumer is evil or immoral or "dishonest," they circulate at a fault of nintendo themselves.

and nintendo isn't blind. if they were concerned about the loss they're at by not issuing more cards, and moreover, concerned about the consumers who can't afford their "genuine" amiibo cards, they'd issue more. but here we are LOL


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

geetry said:


> Sure, but what you're failing to realize is that it's purely Nintendo's fault for not widely distributing the amiibo cards more, even after literally pushing their usage so hard. There's only a certain amount of real cards in the world, they're definitely not as common as the NPC amiibo figurines that they sell at Gamestop. So people make homemade cards because we have the at-home technology to do so. Not our fault Nintendo dropped the ball on such amazing products.



Actually, where I live (Dubai) I can't buy a single pack of cards in any game store.
AC stuff and merch in general just isn't as popular here besides some of the amiibo figurines I was able to acquire. I resort to Amazon or eBay 
I wanted to get some of the Welcome Amiibo cards but I saw the whole bunch sold for 1000 USD + on eBay. Sorry, but I can buy a new laptop or console for that price. It's a little ridiculous how unfairly they're priced.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.



nintendo is a multi-billion dollar company and anyone buying homemade cards has already presumably spent 400$ on a switch and the game. they'll live.


----------



## alyssaisrad93 (Apr 10, 2020)

Figured out how to make my own amiibo cards a few weeks ago, so far have made about ~10 for mine and my cousin's towns. They've worked completely fine and are so much cheaper, I bought a pack of 50 NFC tags for $16. As long as you have an android phone anyone can do it.

I own some Amiibo cards from the original release, but I'm not going to spend a ridiculous amount of money to buy overpriced blind packs or buy one or two cards from a third-party seller. It's not stealing or theft if Nintendo refuses to make these anymore.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

my problem with homemade one is that i don't have an android and deliveries are delaying everything. maybe when the lockdown is over.



alyssaisrad93 said:


> It's not stealing or theft if Nintendo refuses to make these anymore.



basically.
their loss.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

alyssaisrad93 said:


> Figured out how to make my own amiibo cards a few weeks ago, so far have made about ~10 for mine and my cousin's towns. They've worked completely fine and are so much cheaper, I bought a pack of 50 NFC tags for $16. As long as you have an android phone anyone can do it.
> 
> I own some Amiibo cards from the original release, but I'm not going to spend a ridiculous amount of money to buy overpriced blind packs or buy one or two cards from a third-party seller. It's not stealing or theft if Nintendo refuses to make these anymore.


Would it work on an iPhone?


----------



## Dacroze (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.


It doesn't make a difference for Nintendo if I buy from you or the scalpers on eBay, make my own cards or buy some unofficial ones from etsy. In none of those cases Nintendo will see a penny from the purchase, so if I'm not supporting the creators, I'd rather make my own for a few cents than pay outrages amounts of money for a real one.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

Nintendo should have launched a huge refresh on the Amiibo cards along with the game‘s launch. In Japan, they’ll restock in June but that’s way too late IMO.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.
> 
> I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


Nobody is going to pay 60+ dollars for a Marshall card when you can make one on your own or have someone else make one for you for $5 or less.

Nintendo is at fault for not distributing them better. Especially after recently when they promote their usage so much in NH.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Kurashiki said:


> nintendo is a multi-billion dollar company and anyone buying homemade cards has already presumably spent 400$ on a switch and the game. they'll live.



I'm assuming you say the same about banks, right? Stealing is stealing.



Jared:3 said:


> Sorry but I'm not buying an "Authentic" Ankha card for 80-90$ that's really outrageous I might as well buy a fake one instead and save almost all that money



So advocate paying a thief so you can save money. Seems righteous. Stick it to the big bad companies that employ and insure millions of people.



meggtheegg said:


> meh, dont blame the consumer who is unable to pay a _ridiculous_ price of $40-90 for a card when they can pay $5 to get the same thing, function wise.
> im not much for "stealing" but im also not much for defending gigantic corporations who have more than enough resources to issue more cards (that they push so dang hard) and give their gigantic consumer base a more affordable and accessible way of getting them, but refuse to do so. but that's just me.
> these homemade cards don't circulate because the consumer is evil or immoral or "dishonest," they circulate at a fault of nintendo themselves.
> 
> and nintendo isn't blind. if they were concerned about the loss they're at by not issuing more cards, and moreover, concerned about the consumers who can't afford their "genuine" amiibo cards, they'd issue more. but here we are LOL



I'm not the one pointing blame. Us "scalpers" are apparently at fault for the rising price of villager cards. Forget the fact that the most important variable of capitalism is supply and demand. Prices wouldn't be so high if consumers didn't demand them.



Krissi2197 said:


> Nobody is going to pay 60+ dollars for a Marshall card when you can make one on your own or have someone else make one for you for $5 or less.
> 
> Nintendo is at fault for not distributing them better. Especially after recently when they promote their usage so much in NH.



What do you want Nintendo to do, send a complete set of 400 Amiibo cards to every single person as a purchase bonus? That's really the only "fair" way to do this.



Dacroze said:


> It doesn't make a difference for Nintendo if I buy from you or the scalpers on eBay, make my own cards or buy some unofficial ones from etsy. In none of those cases Nintendo will see a penny from the purchase, so if I'm not supporting the creators, I'd rather make my own for a few cents than pay outrages amounts of money for a real one.



But you're supporting a criminal. I suppose that's okay, right? There's a reason you have to resort to unmonitored sites like Etsy for these purchases. Listings like these don't exist for very long on eBay, at least nowhere near the volume they do elsewhere.

Judging by the responses, very few people here have ever dabbled in baseball cards. Topps, Panini, Upper Deck and the likes aren't going to produce more of a set simply because there aren't enough. Amiibo cards are an optional, voluntary aspect of Animal Crossing. You buy packs because there's a chance you can get the card you want. I bought 18 looking for Stitches, and I got him once. If Nintendo wanted to be fair, he would have been in all 18.

You can rationalize your immorality/unethical nature away all you want, but at the end of the day, the purchase you made is from someone that stole the data in the first place. It's your karma, not mine.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> What do you want Nintendo to do, send a complete set of 400 Amiibo cards to every single person as a purchase bonus? That's really the only "fair" way to do this.


That isn't what I said. Where did I imply Nintendo send a complete set to every single person?

Nintendo stopped making them A LONG TIME AGO. They aren't being manufactured anymore. Literally the solution to this price problem is Nintendo needs to start manufacturing them again, which they are doing in Japan in the Summer, but with the Corvid-19 situation I'm not sure this is even still happening.

The "fair" way to do this is to give more supply. If the supply = demand, and we won't be buying official authentic packs of 6 cards for 30 dollars on ebay anymore. Simple as that.

EDIT: Your baseball card analogy makes no sense. Baseball cards have no use other than being displayed; these cards have an element to them that allow people to play the game and get villagers they want. There's a difference, ESPECIALLY if Nintendo is still promoting them.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm assuming you say the same about banks, right? Stealing is stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah.......... prices also wouldn't be so high if nintendo would increase the supply. i'm not saying they *have* to. but im not gonna fallibly cite capitalism as a valid reason to attack people's morals and intelligence.

and i'm coming from a perspective of someone who has been ordering from ebay sellers for authentic amiibo cards, by the way. i enjoy getting authentic and *well priced* cards both for the functionality and for the collectibility. but i'm not disconnected enough to think that 90$ for an amiibo card is okay and accessible enough for most people to invalidate homemade tags, and to therefore straight up condemn the morals of people i *dont know* for taking advantage of a resource more accessible which has been floating around for years with no action from nintendo. 

condescending assumptions that none of us have ever dabbled in card collecting is also a little uncalled for, and quite frankly doesn't make sense. i collect cards as well, and that sentiment is not lost on me. but there's a difference between collectible cards with no function other than their authenticity, and amiibo cards with an in-game function that some people care more about than authenticity that comes with such a high price tag.


----------



## Ras (Apr 10, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Would it work on an iPhone?



I’ve never done it, but a search on nfc writer iPhone came up with some walkthroughs.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> That isn't what I said. Where did I imply Nintendo send a complete set to every single person?
> 
> Nintendo stopped making them A LONG TIME AGO. They aren't being manufactured anymore. Literally the solution to this price problem is Nintendo needs to start manufacturing them again, which they are doing in Japan in the Summer, but with the Corvid-19 situation I'm not sure this is even still happening.
> 
> ...



Again, you're rationalizing theft as morally subjective. It's really not. 

I used the baseball card analogy as a way to compare scarcity, not function. Nintendo never intended on printing the same amount of each villager, and I can guarantee there's a direct correlation between villager tier and sale price of villager Amiibo.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Again, you're rationalizing theft as morally subjective. It's really not.
> 
> I used the baseball card analogy as a way to compare scarcity, not function. Nintendo never intended on printing the same amount of each villager, and I can guarantee there's a direct correlation between villager tier and sale price of villager Amiibo.


So are scalpers who bought the amiibo card packs for 5.99 per pack of 6 and is reselling them for 30+ dollars... Is that theft as well? Since they're potentially "stealing" revenue that Nintendo could have gotten by reselling at a much, much higher price?


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

It’s crazy. I am so happy that I got Apollo’s amiibo card days before the game came out for around $15 USD with shipping. Now they’re pretty scattered, with around $30~  USD being the lowest (if you aren’t bidding) and $50~ USD being the average.

The ones that are dirt cheap are villagers such as Beardo or Limberg, and it’s pretty interesting to see how their prices compare to the popular ones such as Merengue or Erik.


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 10, 2020)

Good lord I can't believe there's even a heated debate about theft with amiibo cards.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> It’s crazy. I am so happy that I got Apollo’s amiibo card days before the game came out for around $15 USD with shipping. Now they’re pretty scattered, with around $30~  USD being the lowest (if you aren’t bidding) and $50~ USD being the average.
> 
> The ones that are dirt cheap are villagers such as Beardo or Limberg, and it’s pretty interesting to see how their prices compare to the popular ones such as Merengue or Erik.


i've been browsing ebay a LOT the past two weeks just seeing the differences in price between low and high tier villagers, it's super interesting. the spike in prices was also wild. they were super cheap with the first move in glitch, then the glitch got patched, and the prices shot up the next morning


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm assuming you say the same about banks, right? Stealing is stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would you buy an Ankha card for 90$ at this time?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> So are scalpers who bought the amiibo card packs for 5.99 per pack of 6 and is reselling them for 30+ dollars... Is that theft as well? Since they're potentially "stealing" revenue that Nintendo could have gotten by reselling at a much, much higher price?



Now you're just being ridiculous. Just as Topps, Panini, and Upper Deck sell packs of cards, Nintendo did the same. I never took a product or service Nintendo offered, copied it, then sold it as if I own the rights. That's what these stickers are, plagiarized version of a product Nintendo sold.

You just don't understand the concept because it doesn't seem fair, when in reality, it's as "fair" as Nintendo intended it to be.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow, I just saw Fang's card for $129.

Or.. I can pay $28 on Etsy for a fan made card.

$28 is too much too.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> So would you buy an Ankha card for 90$ at this time?



Nope, not at all, reasons being A) Because I couldn't care less about Ankha, and B) That seems like a lot of money to pay for a single villager. 

But it doesn't remove the absolute fact that purchasing an Amiibo in a form other than the officially licensed product of Nintendo is stealing.

I have a friend that makes the stickers. I'm not sure if they sell them, but they offered to make me Merengue, Stitches, and Molly. I told them no, turned around and bought 18 packs of Series 4 (pulling one authentic Stitches), and traded three other cards I pulled for Merengue and Molly. I bought the other 7 Amiibos I wanted - keyword is wanted - from eBay.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 10, 2020)

I ordered a handmade card from Etsy for around £3/£4? And honestly I can’t really tell the difference between that and my normal ones. Plus it came with a really nice protective case!
Unless you’re a purist, the handmade cards are definitely the way forward.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Nope, not at all, reasons being A) Because I couldn't care less about Ankha, and B) That seems like a lot of money to pay for a single villager.
> 
> But it doesn't remove the absolute fact that purchasing an Amiibo in a form other than the officially licensed product of Nintendo is stealing.
> 
> I have a friend that makes the stickers. I'm not sure if they sell them, but they offered to make me Merengue, Stitches, and Molly. I told them no, turned around and bought 18 packs of Series 4 (pulling one authentic Stitches), and traded three other cards I pulled for Merengue and Molly. I bought the other 7 Amiibos I wanted - keyword is wanted - from eBay.


that's the whole point you just said it "THAT SEEMS LIKE A LOT OF MONEY TO PAY FOR A SINGLE VILLAGER" ya think LOL!!!


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 10, 2020)

Ahri said:


> Good lord I can't believe there's even a heated debate about theft with amiibo cards.





Spoiler



Ngl as someone who frequently visits gossip/nitpicking forums like Pretty Ugly Little Liar or GuruGossiper, the fights here on TBT are much more wild and that's saying something lmaoooooo.





meggtheegg said:


> i've been browsing ebay a LOT the past two weeks just seeing the differences in price between low and high tier villagers, it's super interesting. the spike in prices was also wild. they were super cheap with the first move in glitch, then the glitch got patched, and the prices shot up the next morning



Ikrrr there's a listing to get Raymond for ebay around $50 USD and then you have Merengue's amiibo card that's around $90 USD at most.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


asijozjksdlsjkd my little sister wanted merengue's amiibo for her birthday on the 25th last month and i took one look on ebay and was like ....... im sorry kid LMAO i got her melba's, fuschia's, papi's, and winnie's cards for her though all at a really decent price. honestly, unless you love only the tier 1s you can find some decently priced less looked at amiibos on ebay still. i've been enjoying finding little steals. Picked up a bunch of lovely villager amiibos (like ken, nan, celia, hazel, marcel, etc) all under 5$ it brings me such a serotonin rush :')


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm assuming you say the same about banks, right? Stealing is stealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look man, not all of us have hundreds of dollars to spend on a _piece of paper_. Especially during times like these where a lot of people are out of a job. If Nintendo was really worried about it, they'd make it harder to copy or easier to come across. It's an amiibo card of an animal, not a driver's license. I myself haven't bought any, nor am I planning on it, but I can see how a lot of people would rather "support a criminal"


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 10, 2020)

It is morally justified to buy homemade Amiibo cards or coins off Etsy in these trying times. Seriously, that's why I did. Never give in to scalpers.



And remember: bad times are just times that are bad.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Look man, not all of us have hundreds of dollars to spend on a _piece of paper_. Especially during times like these where a lot of people are out of a job. If Nintendo was really worried about it, they'd make it harder to copy or easier to come across. It's an amiibo card of an animal, not a driver's license. I myself haven't bought any, nor am I planning on it, but I can see how a lot of people would rather "support a criminal"



The whole argument started because someone called resellers "scalpers," questioning the morality of supply and demand in a Capitalist economy (totally legal). Meanwhile, they, along with a bunch of others here, see nothing wrong with paying someone money for hacked copies of genuine products (totally illegal).

If someone wants to pay me $20 for Lobo within 10 minutes of my listing going live, it means the demand was high, and supply was low, and a 100% legal, tax-applicable transaction occurred.

I'm not holier than thou, I'm just able to better discern morality/ethics, at least in this sense.

I also don't have hundreds of dollars to play a game how I want, but there are plenty of people in the world that do.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

this heated debate lmfaooooooooooo both are obviously wrong period. but in this situation, people would go for what is more logical. simple physics!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The whole argument started because someone called resellers "scalpers," questioning the morality of supply and demand in a Capitalist economy (totally legal). Meanwhile, they, along with a bunch of others here, see nothing wrong with paying someone money for hacked copies of genuine products (totally illegal).
> 
> If someone wants to pay me $20 for Lobo within 10 minutes of my listing going live, it means the demand was high, and supply was low, and a 100% legal, tax-applicable transaction occurred.
> 
> ...


there is no ethical consumption under captialism


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> The whole argument started because someone called resellers "scalpers," questioning the morality of supply and demand in a Capitalist economy (totally legal). Meanwhile, they, along with a bunch of others here, see nothing wrong with paying someone money for hacked copies of genuine products (totally illegal).
> 
> If someone wants to pay me $20 for Lobo within 10 minutes of my listing going live, it means the demand was high, and supply was low, and a 100% legal, tax-applicable transaction occurred.
> 
> I'm not holier than thou, I'm just able to better discern morality/ethics, at least in this sense


no, see you're confused. you started your argument not based on legality but based on morals. which are two totally different things here. of course homemade tags aren't legal. no one here is claiming they're legal. legality is objective, and not one single person here is arguing otherwise. but the thing is, morality and ethics ARE subjective. Which means your distinction of morality/ethics isn't "better" than anyone else here, because it literally can't be. It's just *different* than others here. And to think otherwise *is* a "holier than thou" statement. 

no one came here to get into a debate about whether or not homemade tags are legal. and not everyone on ebay is a scalper. in *my opinion*, taking a card i got in a 10$ pack and selling it for 90$ is immoral. But it isn't illegal. People have a right to do so if they want. So I don't go around outwardly calling these people objectively immoral and dishonest and implying that they lack intelligence.  i know you dont think so, but i do, unfortunately, understand capitalism. i'm not confused on why these cards are selling for such high prices. I mind my business and buy amiibo cards in a way that I'm comfortable with.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

Look at this guy try to make resellers on this market look good.

If you’re really all about being just and morally responsible, why not sell that Lobo card for what it’s actually worth? You obviously have no issues with charging a higher cost. After all, you set the price yourself. But nah, you just want to make money.

Not saying making money in the general sense is a bad thing, but maybe you’re not in the best position to be talking about what’s moral and what isn’t.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow this makes me grateful I bought 3 packs on Amazon a while ago for $25. I just checked the same product and now it's selling for 2x that amount, definitely wouldn't have wanted to buy that


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Buy homemade(fake) ones or print your own. Don't give in to scalpers. Unless you plan to buy new cards from a store I don't see any moral argument against this.


This quote started the argument, not mine. If the majority don't see a moral argument against stealing, then there's something wrong. I really hope I'm not the only one that can make the connection between these hacked copies and stealing.

And based on what someone said above, making a profit isn't unethical. Nintendo released the cards in an effort to make a profit, and that they did. What happens when I pay $6 for a pack of cards, and don't get what I want? I spend another $6 and try again.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



alitwick said:


> Look at this guy try to make resellers on this market look good.
> 
> If you’re really all about being just and morally responsible, why not sell that Lobo card for what it’s actually worth? You obviously have no issues with charging a higher cost. After all, you set the price yourself. But nah, you just want to make money.
> 
> Nothing wrong with wanting to make money, but maybe you’re not in the best position to be talking about what’s moral and what isn’t.



And what is the Lobo card worth, exactly, and how did you determine that price? You want to know how I did it? I looked at recently completed sold listings and lowered my price by $1. Value for collectibles is perceived, not actual.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 10, 2020)

I gave one of each of my extras to my best friend, then donated the rest to Goodwill.

Regretting that right now.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This quote started the argument, not mine. If the majority don't see a moral argument against stealing, then there's something wrong. I really hope I'm not the only one that can make the connection between these hacked copies and stealing.
> 
> And based on what someone said above, making a profit isn't unethical. Nintendo released the cards in an effort to make a profit, and that they did. What happens when I pay $6 for a pack of cards, and don't get what I want? I spend another $6 and try again.


Why are you still continuing this? You need to stop calling people "Immoral" for trying to save money, sorry honey I'm not spending 90$ on a card that I really want when I have groceries to buy to eat and live because 90$ can go somewhere else much more useful


----------



## Larimar (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> This quote started the argument, not mine. If the majority don't see a moral argument against stealing, then there's something wrong. I really hope I'm not the only one that can make the connection between these hacked copies and stealing.
> 
> And based on what someone said above, making a profit isn't unethical. Nintendo released the cards in an effort to make a profit, and that they did. What happens when I pay $6 for a pack of cards, and don't get what I want? I spend another $6 and try again.
> 
> ...


Unless you're directly sending the extra money you make from reselling cards to nintendo, you ARENT any better than the rest of the people you claim are "stealing money" from Nintendo. You're doing the exact same thing: profiting off of someone else's product. Whether its immoral or not is not something I care about, but you marching around calling others "criminals" over doing stuff that you dont realize you're also doing is hypocritical. You may not be using the EXACT same process, but the results are the same.

These aren't historical artifacts, these are video game cards.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 10, 2020)

Moral and ethics are subjective. Nintendo isn't making _any_ money off any of the current available options for amiibo acquirement, and a multi-million dollar corporation isn't my best friend. I and many others have already spent years purchasing their consoles and games for a large amount of money - they won't see any losses from this. Until they re-release amiibos, they can catch me buying those sweet, sweet tier 1 villager handmade amiibos for £4


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 10, 2020)

I personally think people should be waiting until Nintendo re-releases them. They _will_ do it eventually - they'd be insane to miss out on the interest in the cards and figures since New Horizons is around. Just be patient, don't buy from scalpers.


----------



## Capella (Apr 10, 2020)

in my honest opinion nintendo are the best company in the world. they care so much about their consumers. i will buy 67 packs of their freshers, *AUTHENTIC AMIIBO CARDS* for Animal Crossing New Horizons on the Nintendo Switch (best in the console wars, btw) because I enjoy supporting genuine companies who aren't money-hungry, like EA or Sony. These *CRIMINALS need to stop complaining!!!! *


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Wow this makes me grateful I bought 3 packs on Amazon a while ago for $25. I just checked the same product and now it's selling for 2x that amount, definitely wouldn't have wanted to buy that


I remember when they first came out and they were around 4.99 a pack! I used to treat myself and buy 2 packs every time I got paid from work. Now it's like 40 bucks for 2 packs and it just isn't worth it anymore.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I remember when they first came out and they were around 4.99 a pack! I used to treat myself and buy 2 packs every time I got paid from work. Now it's like 40 bucks for 2 packs and it just isn't worth it anymore.


god i would be so happy if they came out with new packs i would love to do that


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I remember when they first came out and they were around 4.99 a pack! I used to treat myself and buy 2 packs every time I got paid from work. Now it's like 40 bucks for 2 packs and it just isn't worth it anymore.


Ah I never bought them for new leaf so I guess what I paid was still inflated about $10 extra for the 3 packs. Oh well, I just wouldn't want to pay any more than I did for a collection of random villagers I might not even like. If they re-realease it will probably go back to original prices.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I remember when they first came out and they were around 4.99 a pack! I used to treat myself and buy 2 packs every time I got paid from work. Now it's like 40 bucks for 2 packs and it just isn't worth it anymore.


For sure, and when popularity waned, GameStop clearanced them out for $1 a pack.

I'm just going to have to accept that the majority refuse to understand the core of the argument. Someone said there's no moral argument against purchasing stolen goods. If you can't see the fault in that, c'est la vie.

I'll keep selling on eBay as long as there are people there to buy. If you think it's morally wrong to do so, then stop having yard sales, shopping at Goodwill, or browsing Craigslist. After all, if you perceive something as having $0 value (to you, of course) and sell it to someone for $2, then perhaps you should question your very definition of morality.


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 10, 2020)

Bought three of my dreamies through Etsy, recommend that... when we're not in a pandemic. Pretty sure my amiibo coins are delayed because of COVID-19.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

0orchid said:


> Ah I never bought them for new leaf so I guess what I paid was still inflated about $10 extra for the 3 packs. Oh well, I just wouldn't want to pay any more than I did for a collection of random villagers I might not even like. If they re-realease it will probably go back to original prices.


I believe they were released when HHD was, so by the time the amiibo update in New Leaf came out, the prices went way up because now there was a guaranteed way to get your dreamies in your town.


tajikey said:


> For sure, and when popularity waned, GameStop clearanced them out for $1 a pack.
> 
> I'm just going to have to accept that the majority refuse to understand the core of the argument. Someone said there's no moral argument against purchasing stolen goods. If you can't see the fault in that, c'est la vie.
> 
> I'll keep selling on eBay as long as there are people there to buy. If you think it's morally wrong to do so, then stop having yard sales, shopping at Goodwill, or browsing Craigslist. After all, if you perceive something as having $0 value (to you, of course) and sell it to someone for $2, then perhaps you should question your very definition of morality.


I think your argument is just a little flawed because you're ragging on people for making money off of a licensed product. Nobody is arguing the legality of it. 

If you buy a $5 Amiibo Card pack from Nintendo themselves and then sell a Lobo card for $50 dollars (idk what he's worth rn I'm just throwing out numbers) you're part of the problem you're trying to explain, because you are PROFITING off of a licensed product just like the ebay/etsy sellers who sell handmade amiibo cards to make money off of them.

I see no difference.


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 10, 2020)

I was lucky enough to get Whitney's card for about $14 off eBay a few weeks back. I check now to see if I can buy Wolfgang, another villager I want, and his card is $30-$40...absolutely not. People are even buying Marshal's card in the hundreds. At this point its easier to just grind up NMT and play the island gacha.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm just going to have to accept that the majority refuse to understand the core of the argument.
> I'll keep selling on eBay as long as there are people there to buy. If you think it's morally wrong to do so, then stop having yard sales, shopping at Goodwill, or browsing Craigslist. After all, if you perceive something as having $0 value (to you, of course) and sell it to someone for $2, then perhaps you should question your very definition of morality.


oh give me a break. like i said a few posts ago, arguing which morals are "better" and which are worse has no point and will never have an end. it'll just be an unending, pointless cycle of arguments  
stop being so condescending to people and using lazy analogies (my friend bought a couch at goodwill once for literally $2, can you not compare 90 dollar resale cards to 2 dollar resale couches. i shouldn't have to explain how these aren't the same thing) and let it be. sell your cards how you're comfortable, and let people buy cards how they're comfortable.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> I believe they were released when HHD was, so by the time the amiibo update in New Leaf came out, the prices went way up because now there was a guaranteed way to get your dreamies in your town.
> 
> I think your argument is just a little flawed because you're ragging on people for making money off of a licensed product. Nobody is arguing the legality of it.
> 
> ...



Again, I'll have to accept that the majority can't see that buying stolen goods is morally corrupt. I'll also have to accept that the majority believe selling cards at a value people are willing to pay is also morally corrupt. There's definitely one worse than the other, and it's not the latter.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> I was lucky enough to get Whitney's card for about $14 off eBay a few weeks back. I check now to see if I can buy Wolfgang, another villager I want, and his card is $30-$40...absolutely not. People are even buying Marshal's card in the hundreds. At this point its easier to just grind up NMT and play the island gacha.


omg im havinng the same experience. i bought octavian for literally 5$ even, he's about 25 now. bought kiki for about 10$, and she's around 50 now. it's crazy!! (both these purchases made at most two weeks ago LOL)


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> oh give me a break. like i said a few posts ago, arguing which morals are "better" and which are worse has no point and will never have an end. it'll just be an unending, pointless cycle of arguments
> stop being so condescending to people and using lazy analogies (my friend bought a couch at goodwill once for literally $2, can you not compare 90 dollar resale cards to 2 dollar resale couches. i shouldn't have to explain how these aren't the same thing) and let it be. sell your cards how you're comfortable, and let people buy cards how they're comfortable.


Except, people aren't buying cards, they're buying hacked versions of things that resemble what could be cards. One is illegal, the other isn't.

And yes, your friend bought something they needed from a place that paid $0 to get it. Shame on Goodwill for seeking to make a profit.

At least I have some skin in the game.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

sigh....... so anyways! condescending mess aside. 
 anyone else finding little hidden gem cheap amiibo cards still? i got pippy for $5 yesterday and chow for $4 and i'm feeling rlly excited about it. i maybe have been on somewhat of a cheap amiibo card binge...


----------



## Gingersnap (Apr 10, 2020)

meggtheegg said:


> omg im havinng the same experience. i bought octavian for literally 5$ even, he's about 25 now. bought kiki for about 10$, and she's around 50 now. it's crazy!! (both these purchases made at most two weeks ago LOL)



I know! I'm a huge collector too, so I'm no stranger to dropping ridiculous amounts of money on merch, but that much for a card? Nah. I'll just wait until Nintendo does an eventual re-release.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Except, people aren't buying cards, they're buying hacked versions of things that resemble what could be cards. One is illegal, the other isn't.
> 
> And yes, your friend bought something they needed from a place that paid $0 to get it. Shame on Goodwill for seeking to make a profit.


Oh dear seems your still fixated on your "morally corrupt" argument, I'm just gonna leave because clearly you have no idea what your even saying at this point


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

Capella said:


> in my honest opinion nintendo are the best company in the world. they care so much about their consumers. i will buy 67 packs of their freshers, *AUTHENTIC AMIIBO CARDS* for Animal Crossing New Horizons on the Nintendo Switch (best in the console wars, btw) because I enjoy supporting genuine companies who aren't money-hungry, like EA or Sony. These *CRIMINALS need to stop complaining!!!! *


hate to break it ya but Nintendo is also a money hungry corporation just like EA. the difference is Nintendo has really good “family-orientened” marketing. no one is criminal for not wanting to buy price-guaged amiibo cards and i dont blame people making their own. If the market was right and people were willing, I 100% guarantee Nintendo would charge double or triple the price of amiibo cards now than the $5.99 they were 5 yrs ago. Again, Nintendo is loyal to profit and investors like any other company, not your individual feelings.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Oh dear seems your still fixated on your "morally corrupt" argument, I'm just gonna leave because clearly you have no idea what your even saying at this point


Or you realize you can't win.

Also, it's "you're," not "your." Yep, I went there. I'd be happy to take this to PM if you're afraid to embarrass yourself.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

Gingersnap said:


> I know! I'm a huge collector too, so I'm no stranger to dropping ridiculous amounts of money on merch, but that much for a card? Nah. I'll just wait until Nintendo does an eventual re-release.


i LOVE collecting game type things I feel you. you can still find some pretty cheap cards right now around ebay if you search! but yeah im rlly pumped at the idea of re-released packs. opening packs of mystery cards is such a rush


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> hate to break it ya but Nintendo is also a money hungry corporation just like EA. the difference is Nintendo has really good “family-orientened” marketing. no one is criminal for not wanting to buy price-guaged amiibo cards and i dont blame people making their own. If the market was right and people were willing, I 100% Nintendo would charge double or triple the price of amiiboo cards now than the $5.99 they were 5 yrs ago


I feel like the post you quotes was sarcasm but honestly you never know with this forum lol


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

ah yes, picking on someone for a grammatical error to groom your ego and self esteem on an online forum about smol wholesome pixelated animals. we love to see it.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Or you realize you can't win.
> 
> Also, it's "you're," not "your." Yep, I went there. I'd be happy to take this to PM if you're afraid to embarrass yourself.


Not afraid to embarrass myself at all, I'm just tired of this "moral" argument that your making, it gets old at a certain point and clearly you having nothing else better to do than correct my grammar which shows immaturity..


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

@Krissi2197 honestly it might have been looking back at it. sorry to that mans if it was 

but anyway yeah its dumb ebay sellers are price gauging the HECK out of amiibo cards. its not even super popular ones tbh I saw Olivia’s card for $25. shame on Nintendo for not re-releasing them at least (also make the sanrio cards compatible ;-


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Not afraid to embarrass myself at all, I'm just tired of this "moral" argument that *your* making, it gets old at a certain point and clearly you having nothing else better to do than correct my grammar which shows immaturity..


You did it again.

Also, the whole argument started because someone said they couldn't make a moral case against buying hacked Amiibos. I made a case against it, and the place went apes$@#.

I'll keep selling on eBay to people who are willing to pay, and if no one is, then they come down. What I won't do is buy hacked, stolen versions of Amiibos because consumers drove up eBay prices.


----------



## unintentional (Apr 10, 2020)

the irony of some of these comments 



meggtheegg said:


> sigh....... so anyways! condescending mess aside.
> anyone else finding little hidden gem cheap amiibo cards still? i got pippy for $5 yesterday and chow for $4 and i'm feeling rlly excited about it. i maybe have been on somewhat of a cheap amiibo card binge...



I am so excited for when my local game shop opens back up.  I got some high tier villagers for like $5 a year or so after the cards stopped being printed.  right before it closed to move (and now closed due to covid-19) they still had a tiny box of cards to go through to buy all for 25 cents.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> @Krissi2197 honestly it might have been looking back at it. sorry to that mans if it was
> 
> but anyway yeah its dumb ebay sellers are price gauging the HECK out of amiibo cards. its not even super popular ones tbh I saw Olivia’s card for $25. shame on Nintendo for not re-releasing them at least (also make the sanrio cards compatible ;-



Recently completed sold listings show her cards selling for $16 shipped. However, if someone wants to pay $25, let them. Consumers are as responsible for the prices they pay as sellers are for the prices they set.

I grew up on eBay. Perhaps that's my problem.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You did it again.
> 
> Also, the whole argument started because someone said they couldn't make a moral case against buying hacked Amiibos. I made a case against it, and the place went apes$@#.
> 
> I'll keep selling on eBay to people who are willing to pay, and if no one is, then they come down. What I won't do is buy hacked, stolen versions of Amiibos because consumers drove up eBay prices.


bruh EBAY sellers are driving up the prices. Etsy sellers who make their own fake cards are literally selling it for $2 a pop. there are  fake cards of Marshall rn on ebay for the same price of a real card...


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Recently completed sold listings show her cards selling for $16 shipped. However, if someone wants to pay $25, let them. Consumers are as responsible for the prices they pay as sellers are for the prices they set.
> 
> I grew up on eBay. Perhaps that's my problem.


god we're assuming people don't know how to browse ebay now. if you're done stroking your ego, could you stop beating the dead horse? yes you can find olivia for 16$ on ebay in multiple places, i also found that with a quick 3 second ebay search. they were making a point about someone selling at a price higher than both market price and demand. let's not be obtuse, and let's stop derailing into condescending banter 

props to ebay sellers selling them for a fair price, no one is calling those guys scalpers. we all know the demand is there, thats why we're here in this thread talking about amiibo cards we want. i just wanna daydream in peace about cheaper mystery packs and re-release without being talked down to. that would be nice


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

Dude’s just mad because the “criminals” on Etsy (who hardly make a profit for the time/materials/shipping spent to do what they do, by the way,) are getting in the way of his reselling.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> bruh EBAY sellers are driving up the prices. Etsy sellers who make their own fake cards are literally selling it for $2 a pop. there are  fake cards of Marshall rn on ebay for the same price of a real card...


Bruh? I'm certainly not whatever that is.

And no, consumers set prices, not sellers. I can guarantee you that if the average price for a card is $20, and I list mine at $25, mine won't sell. It's irresponsible for a seller to price things higher than the going rate unless they're not motivated to sell.

I'm motivated to sell, but I'm not going to leave a bunch of money on the table. I sold Lobo for $20 shipped today. That's $1 less than the average. You can't generalize all eBay listers as bad guys, but you can generalize all makers/sellers of hacked Amiibos as thieves.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I'm motivated to sell, but I'm not going to leave a bunch of money on the table. I sold Lobo for $20 shipped today. That's $1 less than the average. You can't generalize all eBay listers as bad guys, but you can generalize all makers/sellers of hacked Amiibos as thieves.


I got a Lobo coin for $3 dollars and it serves the same purpose.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Dude’s just mad because the “criminals” on Etsy (who hardly make a profit for the time/materials/shipping spent to do what they do, by the way,) are getting in the way of his reselling.


I couldn't care less if mine sell or not. The mob here is just fired up because someone called both the pot and kettle by the same color.

And if someone pays $25 for a card that sells for $16, shame on the consumer for being uninformed. I'm not that type of seller, but whatever.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



Krissi2197 said:


> I got a Lobo coin for $3 dollars and it serves the same purpose.


And if you're okay with the morality of it all, that's fine. Just don't condemn eBay buyers and sellers while condoning your own behavior.


----------



## Envy (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> And no, consumers set prices, not sellers. I can guarantee you that if the average price for a card is $20, and I list mine at $25, mine won't sell.



It might, though. Because you get consumers who are ignorant or worried that is a sign that the prices are going up. In which case, the seller made the gamble to bring the price of the card up and won, and the card's selling price begins to rise.

I imagine this is actually how it went. The prices didn't magically go up because the consumers were willing to pay for that price, they went up because the sellers began driving the prices up gradually and the consumers followed, spiraling us into the mess where we are now.


----------



## meggtheegg (Apr 10, 2020)

having a rlly hard time finding anywhere up here that anyone actually directly accused you of being that type of seller. not sure why you keep defending yourself for something no one's saying to you.

edit: this aged badly  anyway ending remark: do some digging for some (not tier 1) dreamies of yours on ebay, ive been finding cards for under 10$, under 5$ even today and the feeling of having a new ac collectible in a time like this is a rlly good feeling! good deals are out there on ebay <3


----------



## Naiad (Apr 10, 2020)

do y’all remember the guy who wore a suit to class and said “can i play the devil’s advocate?”

same energy


----------



## courtky (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> You realize that buying hacked cards is more dishonest than paying a higher price for the genuine thing on eBay, right? Ethically and morally, you're enabling theft.
> 
> I bought 18 packs of Series 4 a week or 2 before the boom. I was only looking for and did end up pulling one of Stitches. You better believe I sold the rest. We aren't scalpers, we're people taking advantage of the secondary market; eBay exists for this very purpose.


Totally agree with this. It isn't scalping. These cards are collectibles. You see it with baseball cards, pokemon cards, etc. back in the day.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

Wow... that escalated quickly.
no. 1 - I personally have no problem buying original cards as long as they are reasonably priced. I bought 4 packs of the 4 series a few weeks ago and it made me extremely happy.
no. 2 - I considered re-purchasing the very same product but noticed it was triple the price now. Now sure, I do love collecting things but I'm not going to pay that kind of money especially at a time like this.
no. 3 - I personally think scalpers are not the most moral of beings. You talk about people stealing/robbing/doing illegal stuff but then you sell a piece of paper with a chip for 100+ dollars. That's shameful in my opinion.
no. 4 - I have no issue with buying handmade cards. I still prefer the originals as long as they are reasonably priced. The only issue I have with Etsy-made cards is that their tracking seems poor (or maybe it was just my bad luck). I ordered a bunch over a month ago and didn't receive any. Also, they don't make the best collectible and I have an album for all the cards I collect and cherish.
no. 5 - I was very interested in the Welcome Amiibo cards but I'm not going to pay over 1 thousand dollars for them just because a scalper decided they're in high demand  - sorry. Not only are Nintendo making 0 profit out of them at this point but it's money I could use on a new laptop, console, many games.... or even furniture.


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Bruh? I'm certainly not whatever that is.
> 
> And no, consumers set prices, not sellers. I can guarantee you that if the average price for a card is $20, and I list mine at $25, mine won't sell. It's irresponsible for a seller to price things higher than the going rate unless they're not motivated to sell.
> 
> I'm motivated to sell, but I'm not going to leave a bunch of money on the table. I sold Lobo for $20 shipped today. That's $1 less than the average. You can't generalize all eBay listers as bad guys, but you can generalize all makers/sellers of hacked Amiibos as thieves.


accept the fact that no one in this thread is gonna buy your overpriced cards on ebay and go. call us thieves or ethically corrupt or whatever and say were ruining the economy but im gonna buy my cheapo cards on etsy for 50 cents and i dont care if its technically stolen. it benefits me to do so because im saving money for the exact same content without the extra frills and i dont care about the well-being of a multi billion dollar corporation.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

courtky said:


> Totally agree with this. It isn't scalping. These cards are collectibles. You see it with baseball cards, pokemon cards, etc. back in the day.


Thank you for understanding. I'm not trying to be as I appear, but the mob feels otherwise.


----------



## Kaioin (Apr 10, 2020)

Can a mod just lock this absolute disaster of a thread...?


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I couldn't care less if mine sell or not. The mob here is just fired up because someone called both the pot and kettle by the same color.
> 
> And if someone pays $25 for a card that sells for $16, shame on the consumer for being uninformed. I'm not that type of seller, but whatever.


Well, you’ve given plenty of reasons why no one should buy from you or others like you. Nice work!

Anyways kids, don’t support resellers like this. Don’t support the cycle. Don’t create “average” prices like $20 for a card that normally comes in a pack that only costs $4.99.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> accept the fact that no one in this thread is gonna buy your overpriced cards on ebay and go. call us thieves or ethically corrupt or whatever and say were ruining the economy but im gonna buy my cheapo cards on etsy for 50 cents and i dont care if its technically stolen. it benefits me to do so because im saving money for the exact same content without the extra frills and i dont care about the well-being of a multi billion dollar corporation.


Nevermind. You don't get it, and that's fine. Perhaps I too don't get it, and that'll have to be fine.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



alitwick said:


> Well, you’ve given plenty of reasons why no one should buy from you or others like you. Nice work!
> 
> Anyways kids, don’t support resellers like this. Don’t support the cycle. Don’t create “average” prices like $20 for a card that normally comes in a pack that only costs $4.99.


So when you buy that $4.99 pack, are you expected to get the card you want? What if it took you 4 packs to get 1 card? It took me 18 to get Stitches.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Nevermind. You don't get it, and that's fine. Perhaps I too don't get it, and that'll have to be fine.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Even if I'm after just 1 card, I can still get many more to add to my collection. I can scan them in Photopia and have them as posters which is what I'm currently doing with all the cards I have.
With purchasing just one card for a ridiculous amount I'm only getting that one card - plus... there's also a small chance the card might not even work as it would have been presumably used (it was opened at the very least). So no thanks.


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2020)

I'll buy a fan made card for a couple of bucks to avoid the shameless scalpers.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 10, 2020)

tajikey said:


> So when you buy that $4.99 pack, are you expected to get the card you want? What if it took you 4 packs to get 1 card? It took me 18 to get Stitches.


Well you see, there’s this awesome thing called “trading” where you and another participant trade cards with one another to get what you both want.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 10, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Well you see, there’s this awesome thing called “trading” where you and another participant trade cards with one another to get what you both want.


I did that with an awesome person on here. But my brain is conditioned to be fair, so I researched recently sold values on eBay to determine what I would need to provide to be fair to the other person. I ended up trading three cards for their two. 

Ultimately, not all eBay sellers are bad, and not all eBay sellers are trying to take advantage of people. I apologize for coming off harsh or rude, as it wasn't my intent. Perhaps I was too defensive in my initial response. Personally, I won't support those who create stickers, just as the majority here won't support eBay sellers. We all have our reasons, good, bad, or indifferent.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## Oblivia (Apr 10, 2020)

We're done here.

Just a tip to prevent this type of blowup in the future: once you've stated your stance on something and it's clear someone else doesn't agree and/or can't grasp your logic, just drop the subject entirely as attempting to change people's minds on an internet forum is an exercise in futility.


----------

